# How much fat can one person gain?



## colos99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I was kinda curious as to how much weight one person can gain, not muscle mass.

If one was a couch potato and all they did was eat junk food all day could someone gain 30-40 pounds of fat in a month?

Not that they would want to but is Is that possible?

30 days of eating 6-7K calories in a day of nothing but potato chips, chocolate pizza etc. or is there a limit as to how much weight would actually be put on.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 28, 2006)

Not sure... try it out and report back


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

colos99 said:


> I was kinda curious as to how much weight one person can gain, not muscle mass.
> 
> If one was a couch potato and all they did was eat junk food all day could someone gain 30-40 pounds of fat in a month?
> 
> ...


 
Did you see the movie "Supersize me" I think it's called? That guy ate McDonalds every meal for a month and gained some serious weight.

Just looked it up. He gained 25 lbs in 21 days eating 5,000 cals a day.


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Did you see the movie "Supersize me" I think it's called? That guy ate McDonalds every meal for a month and gained some serious weight.
> 
> Just looked it up. He gained 25 lbs in 21 days eating 5,000 cals a day.




I saw that movie - it totally grossed me out. Especially when the doctor told him to stop or he was going to be eight feet under.  

I waited for a couple days before I had an order of fries at Mickey D's


----------

